# could this be an evaporation line?



## crysmomofthree

Okay I took this test http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...2-1299_IMG.jpg it is a Baby name brand test says it detects 25miu of hcg

I did the test following the directions, but after about thirty seconds I got distracted (with four kids you would too







: ) I don't know how much time had passed before I looked at it again, but it was less than an hour and 20 minutes, (I got the test out of the mail at the earliest 1250 and I checked the time at 2)

the instructions say not to read past 10 minutes, well I didn't look at it at ten minutes, the instructions at www.peeonastick.com say don't look at it after ten minutes. But i did









could it be an evaporation line? I thought those were grey not pink?


----------



## Nathan1097

OMG. I'd say that was PINK alright! No squinting, guessing, or anything!


----------



## crysmomofthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097*
OMG. I'd say that was PINK alright! No squinting, guessing, or anything!

the ten minute timeframe isn't a magical time?







:


----------



## crysmomofthree

lets just say I'm trying to believe that the test "failed" because I didn't check within the "timeframe"


----------



## Nathan1097

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crysmomofthree*
lets just say I'm trying to believe that the test "failed" because I didn't check within the "timeframe"









Then test again.







I'd be more inclined to think that you just didn't look at it earlier and the line was there "all along".


----------



## Lousli

Is that a dollar store test? I completely freaked myself out over a fairly dark evap line with one of those. About 14 tests later







I confirmed that I was not, in fact, pregnant. Do you have another test and a timer?


----------



## crysmomofthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli*
Is that a dollar store test? I completely freaked myself out over a fairly dark evap line with one of those. About 14 tests later







I confirmed that I was not, in fact, pregnant. Do you have another test and a timer?

it is a dollar store test, is this common with them? Maybe they just have a lot of dye? I'll test again in the morning


----------



## Lousli

I think dollar store tests are fairly well known for evap lines. That said, none of the evap lines I've seen have ever been quite that dark. I hope you get the news you are looking for tomorrow.







:


----------



## allisonrose

I've used a dollar tree test and gotten an evap line. I looked at it the next day knowing any line was bogus. It didn't look like that: it was greyish.


----------



## Megreg

I have used every hpt on the market, to me that looks like bfp... evap. lines are gray, not pink. Hope this is the answer you were looking for!


----------



## Mary-Beth

I think you're pregnant!!

My first pregnancy test was fainter than that...and it was indeed pos.
I didn't even know the dollar store had pregnancy tests so I can't speak to that.

Hoping for you!


----------



## crysmomofthree

well I tested today with fmu using a first response and it was neg







I am disapointed and relieved all at the same time







I think that is the brightest evaporation line I have ever seen! I have only seen a grey reflective line before never anything with color, and definately not that bright! I"m on day 35 of my cycle ( I normally have 35 day cycles but who can say "normal" when I have been nursing most of the past 6 years) so I guess if af doesn't arrive in a few days I"ll test again... Thanks


----------



## Nathan1097

Hmm... That's confusing and disappointing. But I've had a couple light lines in my time and not been pregnant... and then again I've had light lines and been pregnant! So confusing!


----------



## Mary-Beth

I think I'll stay away from dollar store tests...you must feel like your on a roller coaster of emotions.

Wish you the best, either way.


----------



## crysmomofthree

total roller coaster, and super stressful, I mean what am I supposed to believe? the neg or the pos? I mean I won't really know till I get a gut







or af ....


----------



## Lousli

Well I'm no help, because I've gotten false + or evap lines on dollar store tests and a couple of false - on First Response!







: Seriously, with my second, I had a negative FRER and a negative Answer Early on the same morning with the same FMU (in a cup) that gave me a "pregnant" on a digital test. And then a blood draw an hour later with Hcg results of 46. I'd say definitely wait a couple of days and test again!


----------



## thundersweet

I had this happen with my dd. I was at work when I took the test. I put the test away after three minutes (negative) and then looked at it again later and it was positive. I took it again and the same thing happened. The line came up after the test expired. Anyway, I was actually pregnant. It just took a while because I was early.


----------



## Brayg

Wow. That looks really positive to me and I've had my fair share of evap. lines. Evap. lines aren't pink. And they usually aren't that dark or wide.

Have you retested?


----------



## babybugmama

Hmmm...so how about now...a few days later?


----------



## Lousli

Well, if you look at her DDDDC....it looks like not an evap...


----------



## crysmomofthree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli*
Well, if you look at her DDDDC....it looks like not an evap...

my friends put that up there, because this pregnancy "scare" has totally gotten my husband on board to ttc









but I am not pg right now







I took another test this morning and its still negative. Those Baby dollar store tests seem to have a knack for throwing out pink evap lines? So the moral of the story is.... Don't read the test after the ten minute mark


----------



## Lousli

That's what I get for making an assumption!


----------

